# Urgent : Have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the UK?



## pung (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have been to UK under student visa in Sept 2005 and my visa was till feb 28, 2007. Due certain unavoidable reason, i worked more than 20 hours in Jan & Feb 2007. I have applied for my extension in the end of Feb and got refused for extension. That decision given to you in the mid-june 2007 and i returned home 2 days after my decision received to me. Also no body questioned me anything on this while returning. 

Now my wife got Student visa for UK and planning to travel along with my 3 months old baby. So now i wanted accompany her under dependent visa. Now i have mentioned my previous travel, my refusal for extension and all. 

Their is a question "Have you ever voluntarily elected to depart the UK?"

Should i put Yes or No?

Please help. I have filled all the application and waiting for your valuable reply fr submitting my application.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You can say "No" to that question.

You applied for an extension for your Student Visa. Extension was refused. You left the UK 2 days after you received the refusal letter. The Home Office has no issue with you in regards to voluntarily leaving or not, as it is completely reasonable for you to need 2 days to pack up your belongings and leave after you were refused your extension. 

If you had ignored the letter and stayed on for 2 months or even 2 years and were caught by the Home Office and then decided to leave, then you would be required to say "Yes." Staying for 2 days is not an issue.


Good luck to you and your wife!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are normally given 28 days to leave the country after refusal of leave.


----------



## nookicsim (Sep 21, 2014)

Just put no, but you can explain about the time when you back home and why over the date of your visa you should leave; due to the extension visa things. I have the similar situation as yours. and the woman who works in visa office told me put no but explain it so they know what happened.


----------

